# Who wants the Xiphos 7? Hmm?



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Thomann has it: IBANEZ XPT707FX-GCM - Thomann Verkkokauppa


----------



## Shawn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice! That looks killer.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 18, 2007)

OMFG.... yes... reversed headstock lol.... if this is a 27", which I highly doubt... I will die.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 18, 2007)

Poopsidaisies!

I don't want one but it's still nice to see something other than $199 7 stringers being brought into the market


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 18, 2007)

i just dont care for these much, kinda cool i guess


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Nice! That looks killer.



Damn, that is pretty sick! I like it.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

oooooooooh, its a neck thru... and its a good price.... ummm... uh, shit i dont _need_, but fuck me if i do _want_ 

Edit: also seems to have a Mahogany/Walnut neck & Mahogany sides with a maple top, nice change from maple neck and mahogany sides, i wonder what it'll sound like...


----------



## thedownside (Dec 18, 2007)

i need to change shorts... and my pants.... and likely my socks


----------



## Krunch (Dec 18, 2007)

I want one. I certainly don't need one but I want one anyway. How much do you think these will go for in the states? From the Euro price, it looks like it will be pricier than the 1527.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 18, 2007)

It's cool, just wish it was blacker


----------



## Apophis (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ohhhh it has the same bridge that they put on the Mike Mushok!  I know I won't get one but I still like the design.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhhh it has the same bridge that they put on the Mike Mushok!  I know I won't get one but I still like the design.



I wouldn't get one either since I'm generally more "traditional" but I love the bridges.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 18, 2007)

its looks good but needs a trem
id be happier of it looked more like this minus the inlay


----------



## soldierkahn (Dec 18, 2007)

i guess Ibanez listens................ NOT!!!!!!

WTF happened to the Xiphos looking like EITHER muhammads or dinos? why the FUCK would we want it a hardtail.

-1234567887654321 to Ibanez. This is a sad day.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 18, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> i guess Ibanez listens................ NOT!!!!!!
> 
> WTF happened to the Xiphos looking like EITHER muhammads or dinos? why the FUCK would we want it a hardtail.
> 
> -1234567887654321 to Ibanez. This is a sad day.



i agree, as soon as i saw the picture i didn't want it anymore just because of the hardtail. unless they are going to have some trem models which i doubt


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> i guess Ibanez listens................ NOT!!!!!!
> 
> WTF happened to the Xiphos looking like EITHER muhammads or dinos? why the FUCK would we want it a hardtail.
> 
> -1234567887654321 to Ibanez. This is a sad day.



Lots of people don't like trems. That's probably their target market.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone have a closeup of that type of bridge?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Anyone have a closeup of that type of bridge?



The picture for that bridge on Ibanez.com isn't showing up but you can see it in this picture here:


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool deal. Looks a little funky to me though.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 18, 2007)

where is namm ?? i've been wanting to go, but i dont know when is usually is until too late and i dunno where, how does everyone find out do they have a site?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

psychoticsnoman said:


> where is namm ?? i've been wanting to go, but i dont know when is usually is until too late and i dunno where, how does everyone find out do they have a site?


The 2008 NAMM Show | The NAMM Show


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't like it... damnit


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

i think im just going to bug the shit out of my other guitarist till he buys this so i don't have to 

that said, im kinda glad it doesn't have a trem as i'd most certainly buy one


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2007)

psychoticsnoman said:


> where is namm ?? i've been wanting to go, but i dont know when is usually is until too late and i dunno where, how does everyone find out do they have a site?



The NAMM is always the same time every year (3rd week of January, and then there is the Summer NAMM as well in Austin). The show isn't really open to the public though. The only way to get in to the show is through either a guitar dealer buying you a pass or being given a ticket by a member (usually a music-related business) of NAMM. The ticket submissions were due a month or two ago though so even if you could find someone who would let you in it's past the deadline to get you a badge.


----------



## GTR0B (Dec 18, 2007)

£647? Not bad at all. I was expecting to pay £700+. Hmm, I'll be needing a hardtail 7 after the K7 arrives.

Oh fuck. Now I've got me self a serious amount of GAS.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

Well okay I just don't like the bridge. It's ugly. I would prefer a trem x1000


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 18, 2007)

now all they need is an RG7 with a ZR and Ibanez will be back on my good side.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 18, 2007)

FUCK YEAH! WOW!, screw the trem, we don't need ANOTHER 7 string trem guitar (ike theres none on the market)
Thanks Ibanez!
this is next on my list!

EDIT:
IBANEZ XPT707FX-GCM
could that be any longer?


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> EDIT:
> IBANEZ XPT707FX-GCM
> could that be any longer?



To me, that suggests that there might be multiple configurations of the model to choose from... but maybe that's just wishful thinking


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 18, 2007)

there's no 7 on the market like the xiphos, if it had a trem it would kill every other 7 out there right now


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm, i need another 7..and a hardtail at that! 

NOW
if it came stock with good pups, im sold!


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont see any info at any Ibanez website... could that be an hoax?? lol


----------



## Kotex (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it's awesome it doesn't have a trem. We need another high end model thats a hard tail (from Ibby anyways).


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 18, 2007)

No trem 
Looks like 25.5" scale 

Because of those things, I can't put it on my list of stuff to buy unless I sell one of my existing 7s. The rest of the specs look really great, though! I'd still love to try one.


----------



## lailer75 (Dec 18, 2007)

that bridge reminds me of a story Buz Killington once told me. i wish i had more hands so i could give it 4 thumbs down.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 18, 2007)

Where is the FortePenance ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2007)

If it was cheaper I might pick it up and route it for a floyd. Or if it had a TOM I would snag one even at that price and route it for a Kahler since that would be a bit easier. At $1400 it's just not worth it  Congrats you non trem guys though, looks like you got yourself a kick ass 7


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2007)

There's no way Ibby would release a non-trem Xiphos 7. That would be suicidal to their 7 string demographic.


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 18, 2007)

DID ANYONE FOUND some REAL info from the OFFICIAL Ibanez website? I dont see any!!

like i said before... could be an hoax -.-


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it, too bad I'm satisfied with my 7620.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 18, 2007)

Xaios said:


> There's no way Ibby would release a non-trem Xiphos 7. That would be suicidal to their 7 string demographic.




um, i hardly think that releasing a hard tail seven would kill their seven string demographic. fucking TONS of people like hard tail bridges. 7321? 7421? 7621? all are popular guitars, and all have hard tail bridges.



_velkan said:


> DID ANYONE FOUND some REAL info from the OFFICIAL Ibanez website? I dont see any!!
> 
> like i said before... could be an hoax -.-



it could just be the prototype for sale.
i don't imagine that the real models will be available until after namm.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm hoping they release it with a trem also. Extended scale would've been nice but everything else I like.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 18, 2007)

I fucking love it


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't buy it if it's 25.5 scale... but wait a sec.... The bridge they're using is the same as on the MMM1, correct? And thats a baritone... Any other guitars with that bridge?


----------



## sakeido (Dec 18, 2007)

Jesus christ 90% of the first page was just bitching about no trem, no trem, no trem. Ibanez finally made a neck through 7 and you still complain about it? Fuck! 

I don't understand the appeal of trems. I have never heard anything not obnoxious done with one ever by anyone other than Jeff Beck. IMO, get a hardtail, and learn how to freakin bend.

That may be a little harsh, but seriously. If this guitar was black and didn't have ridiculous inlays, I'd be pretty interested in it. I can't say I am happy with the bridge choice either - it is a nice bridge, but I was hoping it would have the double locking fixed bridge like the 2228.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay so the specs are growing on me... but I still don't understand why the bridge needs to be so massive... There better be some advantage, because I much prefer the look of the RG7321's fixed bridge.


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 18, 2007)

im soo fuckin getting 1.. 
goddam g.a.s attack...


----------



## Pauly (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks cool, finish is probably darker in person. Not like you can't route it for a different bridge anyway if you're that unhappy.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 18, 2007)

Ibanez puts out a Xiphos 7 and majority of responses are complaints regarding:

1) Trem
2) scale length

Wow, I wonder if the guys like Tak Hasano who actually listen to Ibanez fans are going to be feeling taken for granted - they only listened to people and put out a Xiphos 7.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm happy it's a hardtail. Sucks to be you guys


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm happy it's a hardtail. Sucks to be you guys



Serious. I'm glad it's not the hardtail like the RG7321, but I've never played, let alone seen one of these bridges before.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2007)

I've played a Mike Mushok. Although it has the worst pickups ever, the bridge was solid. No issues. 

I dug the Xiphos 6 I had, and ultimately returned (hated D-activator pickups). I would definitely buy the Xiphos 7 if I had the means. The only thing is, and this is true with the Xiphos 6, that rosewood is so cheap looking. Definitely needs a dye job.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

nice wood combo!
chameleon gray? what, does it go from grey to grey? what the hell is that. the gibralter custom is an excellent bridge though, id imagine the 7 string version is good as well. you know, until i route it for an edge pro


----------



## Stitch (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice guitar! Neck thru! Awesome?

The bridge, not so much. I guess it just looks...cheap without it. But Damn right I'm picking one up. Discount FTW.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

thats not anything like the 6 string gibralter custom. at all. i just looked at it. what the hell?

[edit]
also, the i always thought the xpt700 is set neck, not neck through, but they kept calling it neck trhough online for some reason. its neck through. just has a funny joint.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 18, 2007)

It isn't the Gibralter custom, its the Gibralter 3, I thought, on the MMM1. 

XPT700 is neck thru my friend. I have one showing stresslines between the splices on my wall at work.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> also, the xpt700 is set neck, not neck through, but they kept calling it neck trhough online for some reason



well that sucks balls  where'd you hear this?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

so i would like an extended scale, but i like a normal scale just as much. why is everyone bitching? nobody seemed to worried about it until bulb got his 8, and then everything went downhill and everyone is worried about whether they can tune lower than their bassist can. extended scale > normal scale, but normal scale > not having a scale. 
id also like a trem, but you can route a fixed bridge for a trem. you cant really route a trem for a fixed bridge... doesnt work to well. how about you all say THANK you for listening, something most big guitar companies dont do too much for the niche markets like ERG's etc


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> well that sucks balls  where'd you hear this?



they did it all over the place. even the ibanez website used to say neck through all over and only in one place say set neck. look at the picture, and look at one in real life. very much a set neck. it was frustrating, cause i have a lot of respect for ibanez products, and thats a thing where alot of people are stupid enough to see a lack of bolts and say yeah its neck through.
but whatever. set neck is definately not bad. i dont mind any of the neck joints, in fact i prefer bolt on, tonally, and i dont shred much so that heel isnt that important to me, as long as its not super retardo-obnoxious

[edit] it is neck through. its just got a really square heel anyways, due to the shape of the guitar.
my bad


----------



## Stitch (Dec 18, 2007)

Exactly what I was about to say, Max. Its not like we didn't know it wouldn't have a trem; that was said from the outset.

My initial post seems to have gotten lost. The XPT IS neckthru. I have stresslines on the XPT700 at work where the neck joins the body.


----------



## Hellraizer (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet for what it is, too bad I don't like the Xiphos body style.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

for what its worth, i prefer standard scale over baritone scale lengths


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

seriously? the ones at the shop here are really solidly set neck looking, unless they just did a SUPER awkward heel shaping job. honestly it looks more set neck than an lp lol. 
huh, wierd. well my bad then, ignore that mr s. 
i dont mind either way. i actually tonally prefer bolt on > set neck > neck through, just nt has the best heel. but heels dont matter much to me so whatever. Other than that awkward bridge, it looks super cool. that finish sounds like it has some seriously cool potential, awkward though it may be


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

Stitch said:


> My initial post seems to have gotten lost. The XPT IS neckthru. I have stresslines on the XPT700 at work where the neck joins the body.



this i like


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm glad the thing doesn't have a trem, but how about a normal looking bridge instead


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> they did it all over the place. even the ibanez website used to say neck through all over and only in one place say set neck. look at the picture, and look at one in real life. very much a set neck. it was frustrating, cause i have a lot of respect for ibanez products, and thats a thing where alot of people are stupid enough to see a lack of bolts and say yeah its neck through.
> but whatever. set neck is definately not bad. i dont mind any of the neck joints, in fact i prefer bolt on, tonally, and i dont shred much so that heel isnt that important to me, as long as its not super retardo-obnoxious





hm, why would ibanez lie about the XPT? =S i mean... the only way to find out is sanding it... no?


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 18, 2007)

oh yeah the 6ers are neck thru, but the neck heel isnt as smooth as on say an RG on the Xiphos


----------



## ghoti (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks really nice. It's great to see a seven-string that's not a superstrat shape, and I like a lot of the "weird" shapes. There might actually be enough room to use high position without banging or skewering my wrist.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

no, i just called in to the shop and asked, confirmed the xiphos is a neck through, it just has a really awkward heel. i guess im used to the super rounded heels of like soloists and rg's. i guess that wouldnt make much sense on the xiphos though, with its sharp angles. shop owner thought so too. the guys at the shop thought the same thing i did.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't bother unless it had a trem and a better paintjob, honestly, to me, it looks half arsed...


----------



## sakeido (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> no, i just called in to the shop and asked, confirmed the xiphos is a neck through, it just has a really awkward heel. i guess im used to the super rounded heels of like soloists and rg's. i guess that wouldnt make much sense on the xiphos though, with its sharp angles. shop owner thought so too. the guys at the shop thought the same thing i did.



Thats just another way of doing neck through heels man. There are a lot of old Jackson Soloists that have the same big heel on them, since it apparently has tonal advantages? Or is easier to do. Either or ahaha


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

lol im a trem fanatic too guys, but a fixed bridge does not mean half assed. its a different choice. thats like calling passives half assed cause they arent active. frankly, if youre not going to use a trem, its really a fairly LARGE disadvantage. sustain loss, and a big pain in the ass during set ups. who the hell wants that? oh, trem users. but lets be honest. alot of people dont want their trems, and alot of people who do want them dont use them, and alot of people who do use them dont know what the hell they are doing and are better off without them anyways. really, a fixed bridge is a good option. i actually get tired of all of the high end ibanez ALL having trems. what if i want a fixed bridge for changing tuning etc?
dont get me wrong, im a tremfan. i paid 300 bucks for a brand new lo pro for my 6. just, dont complain when every guitar isnt exactly what you want


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Thats just another way of doing neck through heels man. There are a lot of old Jackson Soloists that have the same big heel on them, since it apparently has tonal advantages? Or is easier to do. Either or ahaha



lol yeah i got that. it just looked so entirely set neck (and honestly sounded it) that i thought it was. and somewhere, on their site, it said set neck at one point. which is what i thought cause of looks etc. i chose the wrong option to believe lol


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> dont complain when every guitar isnt exactly what you want



isn't that why we're here?  

seriously, I was expecting a trem, but in retrospect Ibanez doesn't do an Edge II/III in a 7 so expecting that was a bit out of line...still, hopefully lots of you hardtail guys will buy it, looks kick ass for you lot!

(...although the paintjob is pretty boring...I'd have preferred chameleon )


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll buy one. I'd prefer a locking trem, but I can be happy with this bridge. The only thing I don't like is that the ferrules are in a straight line. Would've looked a lot more stylish if they were angled one way or another. The color probably shifts all over the map like the other two chameleon colors. Looks like it leans towards purple a bit. I can already imagine doing a little repaint with one of these too. Black w/silver bevels!!! 

Scott


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 18, 2007)

Badass. Its a hardtail \m/ 

i think it makes sense. ALL of ibanez's 7 strings that arent cheaper are floating bridge.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> (...although the paintjob is pretty boring...I'd have preferred chameleon )



hey check the site. you can only see one color in the pic, but look at the headstock its getting kinda green. the page calls it grey chameleon. i think it goes grey to something, im guessing green. you DO get the green chameleon


----------



## thedownside (Dec 18, 2007)

im glad its a fixed bridge, now i dont have to block it. although i wish they woulda thrown the edgefx in there. but that looks like a super comfy fixed bridge.

and the typical grey chameleon goes from grey to a gryish purple with some green showing threw as well.


----------



## spsb (Dec 18, 2007)

Neck through + fixed bridge =


----------



## AVH (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool.  
Incessant, unsatisfied whiners 
The Gray Cham does go green, and looks way cooler in person. The first batches are set to arrive at our Canadian distributer Feb 13.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I wouldn't buy it if it's 25.5 scale... but wait a sec.... The bridge they're using is the same as on the MMM1, correct? And thats a baritone... Any other guitars with that bridge?


The VBT-700 has it

I might have to save up for this axe if the neck is like the 6's.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know where it's made? Is it indonesian?


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> The VBT-700 has it
> 
> I might have to save up for this axe if the neck is like the 6's.



Yeah, the Gibralter Custom is a kickass bridge, and it locks too so that's pretty awesome  so you got some stability there. I'd really like to try one of these out.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 18, 2007)

Trem, no trem, who fucking cares. It's got binding and inlays!

[action=Toshiro]will buy one.[/action]


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it's bitchin'. I'd like a trem, but fuck it, it's a sweet ass 7 with more than enough selling points imo.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 18, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I know I won't get one but I still like the design.



That resume my thoughts about it. I like to look at it but i know it's not for me. Pretty nice to see Ibanez come up with a new 7 anyway (even if we knew already). Now : MORE!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I think it's bitchin'. I'd like a trem, but fuck it, it's a sweet ass 7 with more than enough selling points imo.


5 spots for sodomizing


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> 5 spots for sodomizing



Exactly what I was thinking. The only reason I'd hold out is to make sure they aren't going to release a trem'd version. Knowing my luck, I'd buy the FX then an Edge Pro 7 version would drop the day I get mine in the mail :/ Then I'd have to HG510 it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting. Im kinda interested, but not enough to buy one new. if someone puts one up for sale used here, I'll prolly PM.

Fixed is alright, but yah a Edge FX or whatever woulda been cooler.. or even hardtail like 7621 would be nicer IMO, but its alright.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. The only reason I'd hold out is to make sure they aren't going to release a trem'd version. Knowing my luck, I'd buy the FX then an Edge Pro 7 version would drop the day I get mine in the mail :/ Then I'd have to HG510 it.



You're a son of a bitch.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, now we have 'to Zimbloth' and 'to HG510' TWO new verbs from ss.org 

Oh and the Xiphos looks damn sweet


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm fucking buying this guitar. Screw you complainers. That thing is fucking incredible.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 18, 2007)

A point to add, I'm building a Death Kelly, that has a very similar lower horn, and it's not so easy to solo there. 

It's way better on an RG.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2007)

thedownside said:


> i need to change shorts... and my pants.... and likely my socks



Nice.  

I'll take it. And I won't HG510 it.


----------



## Splees (Dec 18, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Does anyone know where it's made? Is it indonesian?



Probably. Look at the rosewood, looks kind of....  kind of like the ones used on 732Xs. Hopefully if it does well they'll make an "upgraded" version.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 18, 2007)

The rosewood on the 6s I played was pretty nice. If its reasonably priced Ill get one and wear it super high for epic shred


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

Wait - someone said the bridge locks somehow? That would make it worth it...

It looks almost like a dual purpose bridge... with strat style saddles and a TOM over the top. But that is most likely just my optimistic eyes


----------



## Splees (Dec 18, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> The rosewood on the 6s I played was pretty nice. If its reasonably priced Ill get one and wear it super high for epic shred



haha good call. I want one but, grrrr. I'm not digging my Ibanez guitars lately.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would like to see a trem and a hard tail. Also 25.5 and 27 scale. Ibanez needs to have these as options i think, then the person who is buying it gets just what they want!!!


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 18, 2007)

ne14muddin said:


> I would like to see a trem and a hard tail. Also 25.5 and 27 scale. Ibanez needs to have these as options i think, then the person who is buying it gets just what they want!!!



 So... You want four factory variations in a production 7 string - Trem/25.5", Trem/27", Fixed/25.5", Fixed/27"?

I'm looking at this thread in amazement - several of the complaining posters were of the "I don't care what its options are! I'll buy it!" squad when the rumours were circulating. No, making a post on the internet doesn't obligate you to buy a damned thing, but I'm just a little surprised to see so many people turn tail when the production options don't match their semi-custom specs.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 18, 2007)

Confirmed via Jemsite!

Jemsite - View Single Post - 2008 line-up leakage?!?


----------



## Splees (Dec 18, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> So... You want four factory variations in a production 7 string - Trem/25.5, Trem/27, Fixed/25.5, Fixed/27?



That should the options on all guitars.... 

AND be under $500.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would get a 27 scale hardtail. All of my other 7s have a hardtail I just prefer them, but others prefer having a trem. So have some different options like the scale, bridge , and color options would be a good thing. IMO


----------



## philkilla (Dec 18, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> i guess Ibanez listens................ NOT!!!!!!
> 
> WTF happened to the Xiphos looking like EITHER muhammads or dinos? why the FUCK would we want it a hardtail.
> 
> -1234567887654321 to Ibanez. This is a sad day.



+1 to that.

Pretty pointless without a floyd IMO.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 18, 2007)

ne14muddin said:


> I would get a 27 scale hardtail. All of my other 7s have a hardtail I just prefer them, but others prefer having a trem. So have some different options like the scale, bridge , and color options would be a good thing. IMO



I don't disagree that options are good, but Ibanez has never much been the sort to offer the end consumer a plethora of them on their guitars (whether 6-stringed or otherwise). That history, combined with the fact that the 7 string market is marginalized enough that new models are only released once every few years (if that), makes the notion of so many combinations on a first-year production run completely infeasible, if not wholly unrealistic. 

Even so, buying one and modding it would likely still be cheaper than having a custom copy made, assuming you could find someone to do it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2007)

That bridge is gross, but finally, a *REVERSE 7 STRING IBANEZ!!!!!!*


    

Would it be a decent idea to switch the bridge to a tune-o-matic?


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 19, 2007)

that is quite awesome. reversed headstock, neck thru etc...


so
people! stop complaining. As if you wank on your trem everytime you play.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 19, 2007)

i don't understand why people are so upset by the lack of a trem. this is a relatively cool looking, neck-through production seven-string. considering that the market for sevens is as small as it is, you should be grateful that this guitar even exists to begin with. i think your expectations are too high for production model guitars. if you want a guitar built exactly to your specs, get a custom.


----------



## Splees (Dec 19, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i don't understand why people are so upset by the lack of a trem. this is a relatively cool looking, neck-through production seven-string. considering that the market for sevens is as small as it is, you should be grateful that this guitar even exists to begin with. i think your expectations are too high for production model guitars. if you want a guitar built exactly to your specs, get a custom.




Exactly. It seems this happens when ever ANY new guitar comes out.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i don't understand why people are so upset by the lack of a trem. this is a relatively cool looking, neck-through production seven-string. considering that the market for sevens is as small as it is, you should be grateful that this guitar even exists to begin with. i think your expectations are too high for production model guitars. if you want a guitar built exactly to your specs, get a custom.



Couldn't have said it better myself. It seems like no matter what Ibanez comes out with, people bitch


----------



## philkilla (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't bitch if I had a 1077xl or 2077xl in my hands.

It is cool that Ibanez is finally wising up and releasing a production model neck-through 7 string..

maybe NEXT year we'll get one with a floyd.

Hell, when muhammed from Necro first introduced his 6 string version, it had a floyd. Every model you see in stores has a floyd...so why deviate? (Speculation, not bitching)


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 19, 2007)

Now I know what guitar to add to my collection around tax return time......


----------



## Cancer (Dec 19, 2007)

If this plays anywhere close to the 6 string version (which is phenom), I may pick this up just for giggles. Been kinda jonesin' lately for a hardtail.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 19, 2007)

philkilla said:


> +Pretty pointless without a floyd IMO.


imo, youre pretty pointless without stabwounds . lol im just kidding man
nah but honestly man, if you're using a trem THAT much, that a guitar ceases to have functionality without one, youre using it too much. 

and i know youre on jemsite, i dont know if you ever read these over here, but if you do, Mr Hosono, i formally apologize for all of the ingrates who just bitch when you listen.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 19, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> nah but honestly man, if you're using a trem THAT much, that a guitar ceases to have functionality without one, youre using it too much.




i dunno, i'm not a huge trem user but i prefer the feel, sound and tuning stability they offer, even if i never use it.


----------



## philkilla (Dec 19, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> imo, youre pretty pointless without stabwounds . lol im just kidding man
> nah but honestly man, if you're using a trem THAT much, that a guitar ceases to have functionality without one, youre using it too much.
> 
> and i know youre on jemsite, i dont know if you ever read these over here, but if you do, Mr Hosono, i formally apologize for all of the ingrates who just bitch when you listen.



For my playing preference, I prefer a floyd. Not that I use it constantly, it's what I'm used to.


----------



## XEN (Dec 19, 2007)

I am always screwing with my tuning so I stopped using floating trems a long time ago. The only one I still use is the TransTrem on my Steinberger, but that's just to transpose into different keys so it still stays locked.
It's a very cool looking guitar, and if it's anything like the 6 string version in comfort and playability I'd say it's a must have for fans of metal style 7s.


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 19, 2007)

OMFG... I've been living for this day! Allthough it costs fuckin much. ÖÄÄÄÄÄRGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 19, 2007)

Dammnit! I'm not one to bitch about floyds, but I thought it was confirmed they had a fixed Edge bridge?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 19, 2007)

975 euro !?!
For a 7-string with a fixed bridge. 

If schecter would have done that guitar it would have been 400 euro


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 19, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> hey check the site. you can only see one color in the pic, but look at the headstock its getting kinda green. the page calls it grey chameleon. i think it goes grey to something, im guessing green. you DO get the green chameleon



tiiiiiits...

Guys...FUCK OFF...I can't afford to GAS for another axe


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 19, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Wait - someone said the bridge locks somehow? That would make it worth it...
> 
> It looks almost like a dual purpose bridge... with strat style saddles and a TOM over the top. But that is most likely just my optimistic eyes



Its kinda like a tonepro's lock system, the two outer bolts lock the bridge down so once you have it adjusted to your liking,lock it down and it won't be moving, plus adds some contact to the body.

EDIT*
Also, the saddles lock down as well if that makes any difference


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> 975 euro !?!
> For a 7-string with a fixed bridge.
> 
> If schecter would have done that guitar it would have been 400 euro



And a bolt on neck, cheap pickups and a nonlocking bridge ;p


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2007)

FortePenance said:


> Dammnit! I'm not one to bitch about floyds, but I thought it was confirmed they had a fixed Edge bridge?



I don't think anyone had really "confirmed" anything other than Buz saying that there was a Xiphos 7 model coming out this year.  I heard that they are planning on putting out a trem not too long after this one goes out.  I think they're just testing the waters right now with this one, but I think they did a good job with it for sure (although if I were looking to grab it I would probably want something other than D-Activators personally).  I just wish it had a thicker neck.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 19, 2007)

After seeing that pic on the first page I am not as enthusiastic about this as I was. It being a hard tail does not bother me. I hate the inlays and I don't think it looks any where near as good as it should have. It's not like I need another guitar anyway.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, so lets actually look at the specs here:

Mahogany Body -badass
Maple Top -badass
5-pcs Walnut/Mahogany thru-neck -badass
Rosewood Fretboard - eh
24 Jumbo Frets -badass
DiMarzio DiActivator7 Humbuckers -badass
incl. Case & Strap -badass

And some of you guys are bitching?
this is the ONLY ibanez 7 string over 750$ without a floyd. I am glad to see some variation in both specs AND having hardtails. 
Ibanez is doing shit they havent done EVER on any of their 7's -- Neckthrough bodies, non-maple necks, (aside from signature models), ACTUAL FUCKING PICKUPS....


----------



## XEN (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the same shit that we saw when the first official pics of the RG2228 came out. Bitching and moaning about all the little nitpicky details until you actually pick the guitar up and play it and realize that it was fucking badass. I'm betting this will be just as good a guitar, if not more appealing to those who are not wanting to make the switch to 8 strings. If the Thomann.de price of 949 Euro is an indicator, this thing will be under $1k US and worth every penny.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Okay, so lets actually look at the specs here:
> 
> Mahogany Body -badass
> Maple Top -badass
> ...


I agree. Neckthrough with mahogony wings AND a maple top? This thing will sing. I've never liked mahogony wings on neckthroughs, same issue i have with amhogony guitars, without the maple cap mahogony just sounds too dark.

But your getting a kickass tone machine. So what if it doesn't have a trem. The rg2228 doesn't have one, again, so what, blackmachines don't have them etc. 

Just the fact that we finally have a different non superstrat shaped 7 string should be a good day, not another message board bitch fest by people who are never going to buy one anyway.

If it sells, then maybe we'll see a trem version. If you bitch, put people off, then, oh, look, another guitar discontinued for poor sales.

Plus, it's got a reverse headstock, now that is super cool!

I may just have to see what my funds are like as I shouldn't get another guitar, but kind of fancy the rg2228, but this looks tempting as well, just for the coolness factor!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, plus that you get REAL dimarzio's in this one, as compared to the other ibby 7's apart from the signature lines.

So basically, I think this is a good deal, a good guitar, and good for all the guys who've wanted hardtails.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2007)

with MK. If it was this or the 7621, which would you rather take guys?  I think they did a really good job with the specs on this (like I said, the D-Activators aren't my cup of tea but I'm sure guys will dig them, Edroz loves his! ) and it's cool that they did the mahoghany body with the maple top even though you can't visibly see it.  The only thing keeping me from grabbing one (other than needing to pay other stuff off first lol) is the Wizard II carve. I know most Ibby guys love the thin, shreddable necks but it would be awesome if Ibanez could put out a thicker neck to try to take some of the Schecter/Carvin guys away. I would have no problem buying one if it had a neck I was more comfortable with.  That design and color scheme is badass!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> This is the same shit that we saw when the first official pics of the RG2228 came out. Bitching and moaning about all the little nitpicky details until you actually pick the guitar up and play it and realize that it was fucking badass. I'm betting this will be just as good a guitar, if not more appealing to those who are not wanting to make the switch to 8 strings. If the Thomann.de price of 949 Euro is an indicator, this thing will be under $1k US and worth every penny.


Very true. Take the euro price (949) convert to pounds (620) and I reckon it'll be about 700$ to be honest, as prices in $=£. Hence a killer neckthrough 7string with dimarzios for 700$ or thereabouts?

Jeez, you REALLY can't complain about that, and if you do, well, buy another guitar.


----------



## XEN (Dec 19, 2007)

We're probably still looking at about $899-$999, but it's still good to me.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm quite tempted buy this........damnit I used to hate Ibanez's too 

Good thing I don't have any money spare for this anyway.....


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2007)

im going to be tempted to pick one of these up next year once my band gets off the ground


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2007)

Also to the guys complaining about the bridge, have you played a Mike Mushok? The bridge is VERY nice IMO, and the added mass from all that metal in the bridge just boosts your sustain rather than cutting it like it would with a trem. More contact = more sustain.  I'm glad they're starting it out with a fixed bridge because that means it's guaranteed to have AT LEAST a fixed, but most likely will also have a trem version. It would have been lame for the fixed bridge guys to NOT get a new Ibanez as almost all the newer guitars (i.e. the S7320 last year) have trems.  Just sit back and relax, Ibanez will probably be putting out the trem model of the Xiphos 7 in the near future as well.  They seem to be listening to the customers and they're probably trying to satisfy both sides of the 7-string market, and since the fixed bridge guys have gone without a new model for so long it's nice that they're getting hooked up finally.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> They seem to be listening to the customers



 That's true, S7320 one year, Xiphos 7 after


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2007)

the only thing im not liking is the sharktooth inlays id rather it was plain but beggers cant be choosers!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy shit the specs on it rock.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think anyone had really "confirmed" anything other than Buz saying that there was a Xiphos 7 model coming out this year.  I heard that they are planning on putting out a trem not too long after this one goes out.  I think they're just testing the waters right now with this one, but I think they did a good job with it for sure (although if I were looking to grab it I would probably want something other than D-Activators personally).  I just wish it had a thicker neck.



I remember someone saying it would have a fixed edge bridge. Oh well. The bridge'll grow on me. Or if they put out a trem model not too long after this one like you say, I'll pick that one up or something but if they don't, i'll probably pick up the XPT707 as my first 7-string. 

it's indonesian right?


----------



## midian (Dec 19, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> so i would like an extended scale, but i like a normal scale just as much. why is everyone bitching? nobody seemed to worried about it until bulb got his 8, and then everything went downhill and everyone is worried about whether they can tune lower than their bassist can. extended scale > normal scale, but normal scale > not having a scale.
> id also like a trem, but you can route a fixed bridge for a trem. you cant really route a trem for a fixed bridge... doesnt work to well. how about you all say THANK you for listening, something most big guitar companies dont do too much for the niche markets like ERG's etc



+1000


----------



## Ryan (Dec 19, 2007)

FortePenance said:


> it's indonesian right?



I'm guessing Korean with the specsrice. It'd be a nice surprise if it was MIJ, like the new 24-fret Sabre (formally Korean).


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 19, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm guessing Korean with the specsrice. It'd be a nice surprise if it was MIJ, like the new 24-fret Sabre (formally Korean).




The 6 String has similar specs, and a similar price, and it's Indo. I would guess this is as well.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 19, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> so i would like an extended scale, but i like a normal scale just as much. why is everyone bitching? nobody seemed to worried about it until bulb got his 8, and then everything went downhill and everyone is worried about whether they can tune lower than their bassist can. extended scale > normal scale, but normal scale > not having a scale.
> id also like a trem, but you can route a fixed bridge for a trem. you cant really route a trem for a fixed bridge... doesnt work to well. how about you all say THANK you for listening, something most big guitar companies dont do too much for the niche markets like ERG's etc


Yep. THis tuning lower and lower thing, i mean, why? I you need a low tuning to make your usic sound good, then obviously you aren't writing music that is good enough. If a low tuning adds to an already excellent song, then there's justification.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 19, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yep. THis tuning lower and lower thing, i mean, why? I you need a low tuning to make your usic sound good, then obviously you aren't writing music that is good enough.









Will Rahmer disagrees with you. Why must you always argue with Willliam Rahmer?


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 19, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> Will Rahmer disagrees with you. Why must you always argue with Willliam Rahmer?



When in doubt, hail a cab...

Taxi!


----------



## Decipher (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks pretty badass. I wouldn't mind trying one out next year. I would've liked to see a Edge FX on it, but maybe Ibanez will throw one on a different model.....

Regardless, by the specs on it, the sound will be HUGE out of that thing!!


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 19, 2007)

I love it. And I'm not really even a fan of radical shapes, but this I like. Trem or no trem this thing will sell. And lets face it, we could have guessed it would end-up being Indonesian. That's just the way that Ibby seem to be heading. For me it makes no difference. 

I dig it!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 19, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> Will Rahmer disagrees with you. Why must you always argue with Willliam Rahmer?


Because he's got an axe! And mutilation is fun, all the kids are doing it these days


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll be interested to try one of these out...


----------



## skinhead (Dec 19, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> When in doubt, hail a cab...
> 
> Taxi!





Tuning one semitone lower on each record dilemma


----------



## tie my rope (Dec 19, 2007)

it needs to be satin black, have a bridge that doesnt hurt my eyes, be 27" ( unless it already is ) and be prestige.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 19, 2007)

tie my rope said:


> it needs to be satin black, have a bridge that doesnt hurt my eyes, be 27" ( unless it already is ) and be prestige.



I guess you're outta luck then. Bummer.

I sorta wish it came in white, but I am not surprised at all by the specs of this. It's the 6 string Xiphos, with a fixed bridge, and an extra string.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 19, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Tuning one semitone lower on each record dilemma



"We're totally tuning down to Q on this album!"

"The strings are falling off the guitar as it is, man. And it's a damned 35" scale neck."

"Okay, we're going all bass, then."

"We can't afford any more instruments, though..."

"..."

""

"...We're _totally _ tuning down to Q..."


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2007)

tie my rope said:


> it needs to be satin black, have a bridge that doesnt hurt my eyes, be 27" ( unless it already is ) and be prestige.



Hold your breath until it happens, but don't blame us for turning blue. 

Seriously, I am not much of an Ibanez fan these days, but I think that if it's released in the US as it's shown here, Ibanez has actually listened. 

Don't knock the bridge until you try it; it's a fantastic bridge.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 19, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> That's true, S7320 one year, Xiphos 7 after



they seem to be listening to my credit card companies


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 19, 2007)

They're going to be cheaper than the RG1527 too, so my guess is $799 retail.

!!!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> They're going to be cheaper than the RG1527 too, so my guess is $799 retail.
> 
> !!!



I bet you're right. That's right around where I would have pegged it. My friend's store isn't an Ibanez dealer anymore, so I can't check to see if you're right.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 19, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> "We're totally tuning down to Q on this album!"
> 
> "The strings are falling off the guitar as it is, man. And it's a damned 35" scale neck."
> 
> ...





+rep for that.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 19, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I sorta wish it came in white


That would be badass.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 19, 2007)

As long as the Ibanez rep wasn't misinformed and the guitar is more than $800 in the US, I'd say the Xiphos 7 is now the new most spec'd out 7 in the price range.


Hell, I would have liked an Edge FX, just looks nicer IMO, but hey. I may just get one of these 


Oh, also! If it's true that the body has a maple top, that's heft added! Neck heavy problem fixed???


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2007)

I have absolutely no problem with a fixed bridge, I like my RG321MH just fine. I have to say though, as a player who typically rests the side of his palm against the bridge, it looks uncomfortable. I like the typical fixed bridge style like on the 321 a lot more than TOM bridges, which I really don't enjoy playing, and this particular bridge seems closer to the TOM style and dimension. I think it would be great if they put a 7 string Gibraltar Plus or a fixed Edge bridge on it instead.

Having said that, after reexamining my stance on my use of the double locking trem, I conclude that the "double locking" part is all I really make use of enough to care. It would certainly be nice if the bridge was double locking, but I can live without, as long as the bridge and nut are low enough friction to avoid binding.

Fucking sexy looking guitar though. I also am not a huge fan of pointy guitars, but this thing just looks like sex.

I had the opportunity to play a Xiphos 6 for the first time yesterday. Pretty nice, although not perfect. I don't like the paint/varnish on the neck, and the pickups are a little too aggressive. It would sound great for lead and rapid fire rhythm, but not so great for clean. Then again, it isn't exactly made to cater to clean players. I also wouldn't buy one from the store in this town because they're asking way too much for it. That's the trouble with living in the great white north. They're asking $1350 + tax CAD, and I imagine that some fool will probably pay it. I, however, will ship all my guitars from now on, now that the store that gave reasonable prices has closed down (talked to the guy, he said he made a ton of money, but he wanted to focus on performing).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2007)

Fuck yes. Imagine busting this out at a blues jam!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't freaking wait. This will be my second 7 of 2008! 

Cody raises a valid point. Just because the specs don't pick a handful of whinging children, it doesn't mean this isn't a fantastically spec'd instrument. And it looks sharp as fuck. I'm gonna lose thos DA7's ASAP, but that headstock...


----------



## playstopause (Dec 19, 2007)

Stitch said:


> ... but that headstock...



... is an epic win.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 19, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I can't freaking wait. This will be my second 7 of 2008!
> 
> Cody raises a valid point. Just because the specs don't pick a handful of whinging children, it doesn't mean this isn't a fantastically spec'd instrument. And it looks sharp as fuck. I'm gonna lose thos DA7's ASAP, but that headstock...



DA7's no good?

Not going to lie - this has been the guitar I've been waiting to see, and it looks good... verrry good. I may just pull the trigger on it, if I can wait!

REAL DiMarzios, reverse headstock, neck through, mahogany body, maple top =

*ULTIMATE WIN.*


----------



## Stitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I love it. I'd rather have a trem, but I can cope without. That headstock, that shape...perfect. Shame about the pups.  I'll lose them quickish likes.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 19, 2007)

Again - what don't you like about D Activators? I've never used 'em.


----------



## Rebourne (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks cool, definitely going to try it out and then go from there. 

The bridge looks sorta weird to me as well I'm used to the hard tails like the ones on my hellraiser. I won't knock it until I've tried it though. For someone who has tried it what is the palm muting like?


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 19, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Again - what don't you like about D Activators? I've never used 'em.



Its a taste thing, some like em', some don't. I love the D-Activators personally.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 19, 2007)

No maple top 

Jay from Ibanez says that it's all mahogany body. Ah well.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 19, 2007)

It is really good to see everyone is excited about the Xiphos....considering i have had to be quiet for soooooooo lone...........

I will have mine after NAMM 2008..... I am soooo excited it makes my Nutz "giggle".......


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 19, 2007)

I already started saving up for it!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks really nice - glad to see Ibanez is kinda following what the masses want.

Finally getting a xiphos7 
Still complaining that it doesnt have XXY feature


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2007)

are there any different color options? looks pretty damn nice IMO.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd get one if I had the means. I would have to change the pickups out though, D Activators are a one way ticket to boring bland guitar tone.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2007)

tie my rope said:


> it needs to be satin black, have a bridge that doesnt hurt my eyes, be 27" ( unless it already is ) and be prestige.



I'd be okay with that.


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 20, 2007)

after looking at the pix again i wonder why ibanez didnt go with black hardware.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 20, 2007)

grey nickel hardware actually looks really good IRL. Black hardware might also be a bit more expensive to manufacture. I dunno.


----------



## TMM (Dec 20, 2007)

A guitar like this without a trem is like a Corvette with a Honda Civic engine.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 20, 2007)

+1, very nice comparison


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

TMM said:


> A guitar like this without a trem is like a Corvette with a Honda Civic engine.



And a jet turbine strapped to the top and a minigun on the front.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 20, 2007)

Guess everyone forgot this post:


chest rockwell said:


> expect a xiphos 7 string *fixed bridge* next year.. !! my sources have sworn me to silence, but im drunk & dont care.
> this is not a joke



It was never going to have a trem.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 20, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Guess everyone forgot this post:
> 
> 
> It was never going to have a trem.



Exactly what I said earlier. Its everyone's dreaming that seems to have confused everyone.


----------



## lailer75 (Dec 20, 2007)

not dreaming, just hoping somthing along the lines of the ibby 8 string bridge


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 20, 2007)

TMM said:


> A guitar like this without a trem is like a Corvette with a Honda Civic engine.




says the dude with a kxk fixed bridge in his sig.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow - if you thought that color looked bland, just wait until the light hits it. Reminds me of that color Carvin used to offer, harlequin prismateque, I think.





































Wow.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2007)

haha sweet I'm definitely buying one of those.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 20, 2007)

Where did you get those pics?


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 20, 2007)

Will the reversed headstock make the tension of the low B higher and possibly make it less muddy with the (we think) 25.5" scale length?





B Lopez said:


> Where did you get those pics?



What about a new Xiphos for 2008! - Other Ibanez Guitars - Ibanez Forum


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 20, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Will the reversed headstock make the tension of the low B higher and possibly make it less muddy with the (we think) 25.5" scale length?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a thread about this a while back. Contrary to popular belief, a reversed headstock doesn't increase tension on the lower strings. The tension is the same. There is a difference, though, in how elastic or "bendy" the strings feel. Strings with the tuners further from the nut will bend more since there's more slack behind the nut to go around. Because of that and the fact that there's no added tension, I actually prefer regular in-line headstocks.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn that thing looks good. I think I might have to hop on this shizzite.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> There was a thread about this a while back. Contrary to popular belief, a reversed headstock doesn't increase tension on the lower strings. The tension is the same. There is a difference, though, in how elastic or "bendy" the strings feel. Strings with the tuners further from the nut will bend more since there's more slack behind the nut to go around. Because of that and the fact that there's no added tension, I actually prefer regular in-line headstocks.



Then I'm confused... I thought that was tension.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 20, 2007)

no, the general tension is the same. it couldnt be different, or it wouldnt be the same note. however, when bending, there is more slack which to distribute the additional tension across, making strings bend more easily. however, it also reduces the effectiveness of bends a little bit, as the additional tension which raises the pitch of the note gets spread out across the headstock, reducing the raise in pitch


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 20, 2007)

Just to simplify it: there's more 'perceived' tension with reversers but it's not actual tension.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 20, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Will the reversed headstock make the tension of the low B higher and possibly make it less muddy with the (we think) 25.5" scale length?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10364-reverse-headstock-misconception.html


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it but.... a guitar that looks like that without a trem is like a les paul with a trem... just doesn't seem right...


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Just to simplify it: there's more 'perceived' tension with reversers but it's not actual tension.



lol. yeah. 
i hate you and your "words"


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 20, 2007)

ChrisPcritter said:


> I like it but.... a guitar that looks like that without a trem is like a les paul with a trem... just doesn't seem right...



I like how Pauls look with trems


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 20, 2007)

i like toms with trems.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 20, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Again - what don't you like about D Activators? I've never used 'em.



They're boring. They are are clear and articulate, but have no character, no balls, a very stale sound. Again, BORING and completely flat. 

The Evolution 7 is 10000x better in every capacity. I had two 1077XLs a while ago, one w/ DA7 and another w/ the Evo7 in the bridge. It wasn't even close. The Evo7 had aggressive mids, chunky lows and clear highs, loads of character and great tone. The DA7 just sounds like an attempt to sound like an EMG, but ends up sounding exponentially worse. 

I had the Xiphos 6 too. Again, it was plenty clear, and through digital amps it sounded okay. Once you plugged it in to a Mesa or VHT, it just sounded like... I can't even describe it.... completely dry and toneless, just attack and everything else completely neutral without any character.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2007)

Shit, that looks fucking great.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> They're boring. They are are clear and articulate, but have no character, no balls, a very stale sound. Again, BORING and completely flat.
> 
> The Evolution 7 is 10000x better in every capacity. I had two 1077XLs a while ago, one w/ DA7 and another w/ the Evo7 in the bridge. It wasn't even close. The Evo7 had aggressive mids, chunky lows and clear highs, loads of character and great tone. The DA7 just sounds like an attempt to sound like an EMG, but ends up sounding exponentially worse.
> 
> I had the Xiphos 6 too. Again, it was plenty clear, and through digital amps it sounded okay. Once you plugged it in to a Mesa or VHT, it just sounded like... I can't even describe it.... completely dry and toneless, just attack and everything else completely neutral without any character.



Akin to EMG's, or even more so? Because each has their fans, but we've all heard the same things about 707's at one point or another


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 20, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Akin to EMG's, or even more so? Because each has their fans, but we've all heard the same things about 707's at one point or another



No, the EMGs _destroy _the D Activators. What I'm saying is, the D Activators have the clear clicky attack EMGs have, but otherwise it sounds like a DI box coming out of your amp. So clean that it has no tonal character, no frequency seems to jump out, it's just bland. Bland, bland, bland, bland.


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 20, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Because he's got an axe! And mutilation is fun, all the kids are doing it these days



AWWWW!!! I clicked on that link! Dammet why did you post that?! Son of a bitch that's gonna give me nightmares I'm heading to bed you bitch! :burf:

Anyways, that axe is sick! Yep, extended scale and trem would be a plus, but my current seven has neither and I'm alive. I'll be getting a kahler soon though 

My next axe will be custom so I'll have all those issues addressed  To be honest if I wanted to buy this it'd be solely for looks and as a backup, if it plays anything like the S series seven I wouldn't like it anyways.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to put a Kahler 7 string trem on mine? what do you all think?


Kahler 7 string tremolo system, Hybrid flat mounted tremolo


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like a cool idea! I would keep mine stock though.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 21, 2007)

Jerich said:


> I am going to put a Kahler 7 string trem on mine? what do you all think?
> 
> 
> Kahler 7 string tremolo system, Hybrid flat mounted tremolo



If you can afford it...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 21, 2007)

YOU BASTARDS!!! STOP TALKING ME ROUND! I CAN'T AFFORD THIS!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 21, 2007)

that color looks phenomenal.
i'm not one for solid colors on guitars, but that's the shit.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2007)

Would putting a tune-o-matic on it be a decent idea?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 21, 2007)

maybe. i dunno about how the bridge is attached though. could need routing and a refinish or something


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 21, 2007)

*I NEED THAT FUCKING GUITAR*  

And when I got it, I'll stain the fretboard asap


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2007)

Staining that board looks like it would be a pain in the asshole.


----------



## Rebourne (Dec 22, 2007)

Screw staining it, I want to replace the whole thing with an ebony board and no inlays. Now that is a pain in the asshole but it would look killer.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 22, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Staining that board looks like it would be a pain in the asshole.



Why? I would dye it, not stain it, and the Fiebing's doesn't dye the 'teeth. The only issue would be cleaning up the binding afterwards.


----------



## c4tze (Dec 22, 2007)

i want it, but xl scale and edge 3 trem


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 22, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Why? I would dye it, not stain it, and the Fiebing's doesn't dye the 'teeth. The only issue would be cleaning up the binding afterwards.



Could you explain the difference? My english is not over the top, so maybe I wanted to "dye" it instead of "stain" it


----------



## skinhead (Dec 22, 2007)

Hope this guitar reachs to Mannys here, so I can test it at least.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 22, 2007)

Emperoff said:


> Could you explain the difference? My english is not over the top, so maybe I wanted to "dye" it instead of "stain" it


hmm, well, dye is like...it has pigments, whereas stain doesn't or something like that. Like you use dyes to colour shirts and things.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 22, 2007)

Emperoff said:


> Could you explain the difference? My english is not over the top, so maybe I wanted to "dye" it instead of "stain" it



Wood Stain(Minwax, etc) usually needs some type of finish over the top of it, if it doesn't already have a sealer in it. Not something you should put on a fretboard. The Leather Dye(Fiebings, etc) used to darken fretboards doesn't.

In other words, don't go to the hardware store and buy wood stain to darken a fretboard. Besides, stain is a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 22, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Wood Stain(Minwax, etc) usually needs some type of finish over the top of it, if it doesn't already have a sealer in it. Not something you should put on a fretboard. The Leather Dye(Fiebings, etc) used to darken fretboards doesn't.
> 
> In other words, don't go to the hardware store and buy wood stain to darken a fretboard. Besides, stain is a pain in the ass to work with.



Thanks! I'd go that way. I found the tutorial that Regor made, but it seems taht the pics are dessapeared, so I'm a bit lost. Anyway, it doesn't look so difficult to do.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2007)

Would some of this do the trick?


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 23, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Would some of this do the trick?



That's the stuff. I would get it from someone else, unless you need a bunch of other stuff from Stewmac. It's Fiebing's Oil Dye. I got my bottle from a Gourd shop, if you believe that, for about $5 shipped.


----------



## Seven (Dec 23, 2007)

Saving has commenced.

Err, couple of points though:

Doesn't the long model name seem to you guys that there might be a variation soon (Trem)?

The pickup routes look pretty wide, will 707's drop in there with out any mod?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 23, 2007)

Seven said:


> Saving has commenced.
> 
> Err, couple of points though:
> 
> ...



No, but if you want to go w/ actives, you'd be much happier with the Seymour Duncan Blackouts anyways I believe. Those are coming out in standard-sized housings.

As for the model name, not necessarily. but I hope it is available in multiple finishes.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2007)

^That would be nice.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 27, 2007)

Yus! &#8364;250 up at christmas!

My birthday is on the 2nd so here's hoping I get lots of mulah and a job ha!


----------



## Nouman6 (Dec 27, 2007)

so which came first, the jackson warrior, the b.c rich stealth, or the Ibanez Xiphos?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, the Xiphos is pretty new. I'm GUESSING the Stealth came first, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 27, 2007)

I think stealth was first, cause only BCR have such designs these days.


----------



## sepherus (Dec 28, 2007)

i think it was the ibanez X, or the charvel star the first have those types of bodies. if you are specifically reffering to pointy tips, i think it was the stealth.

as for the guitar. about time a 7 string NTB with a fixed came out as a production guitar. the mahogany is just a bonus. 

and that bridge rule. i didnt like any thing about the MMM1 except the bridge. it really does add sustain like a crazy.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 28, 2007)

Unless I'm mistaken, I think the Ibanez AxStar came out the earliest.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 28, 2007)

Saving saving saving...

Discount discount discount...


----------



## Born_Headless (Dec 28, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Nice! That looks killer.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 28, 2007)

There just aren't enough X shaped seven string guitars!


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd get it if I wasn't so sure that I'd chip it. As if pointy guitars were hard enough to keep chip/dent free... mahogany, Ibanez paint job... how does the paint even stay on there at all?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 28, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> I'd get it if I wasn't so sure that I'd chip it. As if pointy guitars were hard enough to keep chip/dent free... mahogany, Ibanez paint job... how does the paint even stay on there at all?



I fail to see your train of logic.


----------



## Born_Headless (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> There just aren't enough X shaped seven string guitars!



Or V shaped ones.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm all about it..  Just waiting. >__>


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 29, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I fail to see your train of logic.



 I have a mahogany body Ibanez and it hasn't gotten any chips asides from one but that was because of a whammy bar indenting into it for hours. >.>

Also my friend's Alexi Laiho guitar has only 1 chip and he's had it for like a year now.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 29, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Saving saving saving...
> 
> Discount discount discount...





And it's a gargantuan discount. Unless you get fucked on that too over there.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 29, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> I'd get it if I wasn't so sure that I'd chip it. As if pointy guitars were hard enough to keep chip/dent free... mahogany, Ibanez paint job... how does the paint even stay on there at all?



Seriously wtf are you on? Ibanez has thick, tough paint, dude.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Seriously wtf are you on? Ibanez has thick, tough paint, dude.



Have you ever owned a early-to-mid-nineties Ibanez?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 29, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> And it's a gargantuan discount. Unless you get fucked on that too over there.



My shop sells Ibanez.

Which = trade price + VAT.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeez guys, no matter how thin a paint job is or how soft the wood is, a guitar doesn't dent itself... thus we could all have different experiences depending on how we treat our guitars. In my somewhat limited experience, Ibanez guitars dent more easily than other guitars. That + areas where a lot of impact has to be absorbed by a small amount of surface area.. = more of a dent/chip risk.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 29, 2007)

Meh, emo people cut themselves, emo guitars dent themselves.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 29, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Jeez guys, no matter how thin a paint job is or how soft the wood is, a guitar doesn't dent itself... thus we could all have different experiences depending on how we treat our guitars. In my somewhat limited experience, Ibanez guitars dent more easily than other guitars. That + areas where a lot of impact has to be absorbed by a small amount of surface area.. = more of a dent/chip risk.



My mahogany S7 and K7 had far less chipping (actually the K7 had no, it's perfectly mint) than my RG7620 and Universe. I'd say basswood chips easier than mahogany. It might be the years though, the S was '99, the UV was '97, the K7 was '01, and the RG7 was '98.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 29, 2007)

Xaios said:


> Meh, emo people cut themselves, emo guitars dent themselves.



 Les Pauls must get a lot of dents.


----------



## shredfreak (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good but sad it's doesn't have a trem


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 29, 2007)

I have heard something along the lines of Ibanez non-prestige guitars don't chip or scratch as easily as prestiges.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 29, 2007)

You could always cover your finnish with Black Duct tape like i do!!!!







I have done a few of my guitars like this...because i am aggresive my my guitars they are tools not things of whorship!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerich said:


> You could always cover your finnish with Black Duct tape like i do!!!!



What did Finland ever do to you!? 

But yeah, dings and chips aren't a big deal, especially on a guitar designed for metal. The chips and dings on my guitars used to bug me, but now I actually kind of like them. The only ding on all my 8 guitars that bothers me at all is the one my Jackson has on the neck about an inch from the headstock


----------



## Jerich (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah I just never understood the whole baby a guitar concept, they are tools play em' they break replace them. so i duct tape em' anyway! having as many guitars as i have it gets crazy even restringing them....but some of the new Ibanez Paints are indestructable. 2008......having like 42 new additions comming out they had to do some changes....


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 31, 2007)

I can kinda understand it if you are paying a large sum of money you aren't used to paying.. like for me, i havent owned any guitar over 700 (used price) so when my custom that is gonna be 1500ish comes, Im probably going to baby that for awhile..


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2007)

Jerich said:


> yeah I just never understood the whole baby a guitar concept, they are tools play em' they break replace them.



I don't necessarily "baby" my guitars but i do purposely try to keep them nice. Yeah, they are tools. But most professions who use tools tend keep their tools cleaned, well oiled and in good repair. 


After all, not all of us have the kind of disposable income you do


----------

